# What Does 0/3 EV Exposure Bias Mean?



## superemone (Jul 1, 2008)

I noticed on Flickr image properties that some pictures have a 0/3 EV exposure bias. Is this the same as 1/3 EV? Sorry if this question seem trivial!

Thanks


----------



## Yamhsoj (Aug 6, 2008)

I had the same question, and found this link, where multiple people agree that 0,3 EV means the picture is overexposed 1/3 of a step.

http://greenspun.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg.tcl?msg_id=004Na5

Playing Scully to the internet that is Mulder, I then took a shot on my camera, _underexposed_ 1/3 step (just to try and throw a monkey wrench into things), and uploaded it to Flickr.  The exposure bias was -1/3 EV.

Check the wikipedia article on "exposure compensation" for the actual mathematical formulas behind EV if your interested.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 6, 2008)

0/3 i believe means you didnt use exposure comp, +1/3 means you used exposure comp and set it to over exposure by 1/3 of a stop...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe prodigy is correct, however, what camera?


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 7, 2008)

Algebra? Who needs it. 

0/3 = 0. Zero parts of three cannot equal anything but zero.


----------

